
Mongrel2 and Tir Now On Github - jnoller
http://sheddingbikes.com/posts/1306005291.html
======
thezilch
While I find Zed's choice a good one -- GitHub (git) repos feeling more
accessible, it pains me to think hg doesn't have as great a domination in this
space. I feel Zed has a stronger affinity towards Python and the simplicity /
extensions of Mercurial, which comes out in his post; it'd be great to have
him more involved in that space.

But before we get into some "holy-war discussion" over VCSes, it's clear Zed
just wants himself and his committers to get shit done.

~~~
zedshaw
Nobody on the Mongrel2 project uses hg or asked for it. But the github fans
_constantly_ complained like this was the end of the damn world. I figured
since I had to move anyway, I might as well shut them up so I can get back to
coding instead of spending hours on end having some dipshit preach at me about
how much better his stupid ass religion^Wcommunity is.

~~~
grandalf
Zed I wouldn't be surprised if you end up getting a large money job offer from
Github. Github w/o Zed is like Happy Days without the Fonz.

Much respect to Zed for his hacking and inspiring work, as to Github for
making a very useful product.

------
bensummers
The author of fossil (and SQLite), Richard Hipp, has posted an analysis of
Zed's problem:

[http://www.mail-archive.com/fossil-users@lists.fossil-
scm.or...](http://www.mail-archive.com/fossil-users@lists.fossil-
scm.org/msg04699.html)

------
jackowayed
How many languages is Git actually written in? I had the impression that it
was just C. What is each language used for?

~~~
ciupicri
sloccount says the following for the _master_ branch (391b142):

    
    
        Totals grouped by language (dominant language first):
    
        ansic:       122029 (46.81%)
        sh:           88481 (33.94%)
        perl:         23931 (9.18%)
        tcl:          20351 (7.81%)
        python:        4021 (1.54%)
        lisp:          1785 (0.68%)
        asm:             98 (0.04%)
    
        Please credit this data as "generated using David A. Wheeler's 'SLOCCount'."

~~~
zedshaw
That just makes me cry. Absolutely no sense of style, just a bunch of obscene
hacks that only work because a billion people use it.

~~~
beagle3
... and you have just described the state of almost every single successful
product and industry.

~~~
zedshaw
You must be using a lot of crap then.

~~~
beagle3
So do you:

x86 architecture, HTTP, Microsoft Windows, Adobe Flash, Water based urinals,
internal combustion engine based cars, the modern English language, mobile
phones.

All of these disappear into the background once you get used to them - until
they get replaced by something better or worse (to the point that you can't
find the previous one) - and then they are visible again, either with an
appreciative or nostalgic look, but only for a short while.

Case in point for improvement - almost all pre-iphone phones are clunky (by
today's standards), and almost all post-iphone touch screen phones are copies
of the iphone. The clunky phones were just as clunky in 2005, but until the
world was aware of the alternative, it wasn't obvious _how_ clunky and style
free they are.

Case in point for degradation - my 1280x1024 17" 4:3 matte LCD monitor that I
got in 2005 still looks brilliant and useful on my desk - and I have a working
2001 17" CRT monitor that can do 1600x1200 without blurring or breaking a
sweat. Both were not the cheapest available at the time I bought them, but
were far from high end. I was recently looking for a replacement and can't
find a freaking 4:3 LCD monitor; and all the 16:9 ones are glossy, 17" don't
go above ~800 horizontal lines. Where's the style in that?

And zed - since you like programming languages like Python and Lua (which both
have a very well defined style) - you might like K (commercial version at
kx.com ; open at <https://github.com/kevinlawler/kona> ) it's the ultimate
stylish language. (And you can't look at software engineering seriously again
after you've mastered it - everything looks so convoluted and unneeded. Think
R on steroids, to the point that plain R seems as verbose as Ada)

------
tiles
Is there an explanation for why Fossil destroys the working copy when a branch
is made? Is this expected behavior?

~~~
zedshaw
It didn't, it's just this bug put me in a state where the only thing I could
do was revert.

~~~
kleiba
Why did you lose 3 days of work, though, could you not have copied your recent
changes somewhere before reverting?

------
viraptor
Interesting from another perspective. How do you deal with software that just
broke your work? You could just say it's broken and switch. Then find another
project and hope that it will behave better. Pretty much an automatic and
understandable decision.

On the other hand, what proves that some other project is more stable, since
those situations are exceptional anyways? So what's the better option - switch
as soon as your work is broken, or try to resolve the issue if it can be
reproduced and hope that a bug like that will not happen again?

~~~
zedshaw
Fossil's been causing me some trouble for about a month or two now. I just
can't let something like this get in my way anymore, so out fossil goes.

Another thing everyone hasn't really mentioned is that I switched in about 20
minutes plus maybe 40 to figure it out further. The idea that people will be
stuck on a VCS is idiotic. The second git+github starts screwing up I'll
switch again.

This is totally different from say, trying to switch Mongrel2 to Erlang.

------
jamesbritt
Earlier discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2571212>

------
swaits
So, Zed, how long until you build a fossil on top of hg?

